# Can this go in the oven?



## CarolPa (Dec 22, 2015)

Does anyone have any containers like this?  They appear to be metal, clad with porcelain.  I was wondering if they can go in the oven, to bake a hot dip.  There are no markings on it at all.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 22, 2015)

It probably can but I'd line it with foil to avoid any possibility of ingesting anything from the interior finish.

My other thought is that the image on the outside might yellow/darken/discolor if heated.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 22, 2015)

That's so cute! I'd also be concerned about the paint.  I think I'd bake the hot dip in something you know is oven safe, and then transfer it to your decorative bowl for serving.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 22, 2015)

I wouldn't. Use it as a serving bowl. It will be stained if you cook certain foods in it.


----------



## Addie (Dec 22, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> That's so cute! I'd also be concerned about the paint.  I think I'd bake the hot dip in something you know is oven safe, and then transfer it to your decorative bowl for serving.



+1 About 45 or more years ago a local gas station was giving a different free glass each week you stopped and purchased gas for your car. The glasses had a hero figure on it. It turns out that the paint on the outside of the glass contained lead. They were just discovering the dangers of lead in paint. Before you could collect the whole set, the Commonwealth of Massachusetts stopped all sales and asked mothers with children who drank from those glasses to have their children tested for lead poisoning. I had about six of them. Pirate was just at the right age that he loved those glasses. He was heart broken that he could no longer have them with his milk at supper time. I compromised. The glasses went on the back of the top shelf out of his reach. One by one somehow they got broken. They were hardly the kind of item you would want to keep as a collectors item.

Fortunately today, except for possibly some items sent from China and other countries, lead in our products is no longer a problem. 

That is a cute bowl. Heat it in a microwave safe container and transfer it to the bowl. Look on the bottom and see where it was made. If in China, I would be a bit leery to put food in it at all.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 22, 2015)

CarolPa said:


> Does anyone have any containers like this?  They appear to be metal, clad with porcelain.  I was wondering if they can go in the oven, to bake a hot dip.  There are no markings on it at all.



Yes. It can go in the oven. It's porcelain clad steel. I have a similar set that my mom bought in the 1970s and passed down to me. I put them in the oven all the time, including for baking hot dips.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 25, 2015)

Well, I went according to Steve's answer because that was what I wanted to hear.  Worked out fine!  Now to wait to hear if anyone got sick from eating the dip!  LOL


----------



## 95Austin12 (Jan 28, 2016)

As far as I know the usual materials used in an oven (no matter if electric or gas) is almost all food-safe, non-melting materials used for cooking vessels like metal, ceramics, glass, silicone, plastics, wood. If you can use it on a stove top, it should be OK for the oven too (unless it has a handle from a different material).


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2016)

Austin, I wouldn't recommend using wood containers in the oven - they could catch on fire. And plastic containers can melt.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Jan 29, 2016)

Some plastics may be able to withstand heat, but you can't usually recognize that from their looks, and you don't know if there may be other problems (such as melamine, which releases toxic chemicals when heated). In theory, I would trust a big manufacturer who markets a plastic pan explicitly as oven-safe, but in practice, I haven't seen such pans. So don't use plastic vessels in an oven. 
If you have a cheap bowl you don't mind damaging, you can use it in the oven, but I don't see why, when other materials are much better suited.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2016)

Exactly. Which is why I wouldn't recommend it


----------

